# Uh-oh



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





That ain't no real Jem. The bridge is all wrong (should be an Edge Pro in 2009), the monkey grip looks...odd, the volute is way wrong, and the case is not an Ibanez case. It even has a screw hole for an incorrect pickguard. Eek!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

yuk🤨


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe they are interested in trades for a Chibson.


----------



## gdaaa (10 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...



appreciate the info. owner here. thankfully someone conveyed your words to me directly. a lost art. the ad has been deleted as a result until a certified professional can give his opinion. obviously i am interested in full disclosure. it appears any tom, harry, or dick online can be pull the wool over you eyes. hopefully it wont ruin your comment fun

eek indeed


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

gdaaa said:


> appreciate the info. owner here. thankfully someone conveyed your words to me directly. a lost art. the ad has been deleted as a result until a certified professional can give his opinion. obviously i am interested in full disclosure. it appears any tom, harry, or dick online can be pull the wool over you eyes. hopefully it wont ruin your comment fun
> 
> eek indeed


Sorry -- I have seen enough of these that I hate to see anyone get dinged. I sincerely hope that you didn't get dinged either.

Jemsite has numerous posts on this, if you want to make some judgements for yourself. 

I certainly assume no malice on your part: there are so many of these damned (and improving) counterfeits out there that it can happen to anyone.


----------



## gdaaa (10 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> Sorry -- I have seen enough of these that I hate to see anyone get dinged. I sincerely hope that you didn't get dinged either.
> 
> Jemsite has numerous posts on this, if you want to make some judgements for yourself.
> 
> I certainly assume no malice on your part: there are so many of these damned (and improving) counterfeits out there that it can happen to anyone.


No worries, the information is what is important. Sucks a bit for me but it's important to know.
Cheers


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

There are too many ads where people knowingly sell counterfeit guitars as originals. Most of them are Chibson ads. The members here really watch out for each other so whenever an ad pops up that is suspect, it's usually posted to make others aware. Hang around long enough afterward and you'll see. It's a great community that keeps it's eyes open for great, good, and bad deals.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

gdaaa said:


> No worries, the information is what is important. Sucks a bit for me but it's important to know.
> Cheers


Hopefully there is some avenue for recourse with the original seller. I know something like this would have me hopping mad.

Of course the seller may not have known either.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


I think I can spot a fake Strat or Les Paul, at least an obvious one, but I never think of other brands... of course they fake those too. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I think I can spot a fake Strat or Les Paul, at least an obvious one, but I never think of other brands... of course they fake those too. Thanks for the tips.


Same here. I'd be clueless when it comes to guitars like that. That's one of the many reasons I like this forum.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Appreciate the seller's chiming in here. Have to echo how much it sucks being scammed--it's happened to me on more than one occasion despite best attempts. Hopefully you will be able to seek some sort of recourse.


----------

